# error message on dosbox



## roelof (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello, 

I try to make dosbox run on freebsd because i have a few old games i want to play.

When i run this command : dosbox trixb1.exe
i get the error-message that mcop files can't be created.

How to solve this ?

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Dec 28, 2008)

to run dosbox games you need to create a config for a game taht you want to run, its not like wine, check that config for example:


```
[autoexec]
@echo off
mount C ~/.dosbox
C:
cd swos
swos.exe

[sdl]
fullscreen = false
fulldouble = true
# sensitivity = 1..100

[dosbox]
memsize = 8

[cpu]
core = dynamic
cycles = 20000
cycleup = 1000
cycledown = 1000
```


----------



## roelof (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello,

One question.
Where do I put this config file.
The games are on a cd.

Roelof


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 28, 2008)

I always start dosbox and the games I want to run from therein.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 29, 2008)

There is ~/.dosboxrc.

But almost any game can be started if you start dosbox with argument of where games is located, for example:

% dosbox /path/to/game/folder/

and after that type correct game EXE/BAT command inside dosbox window(if it is not fullscreen).


----------



## roelof (Dec 29, 2008)

Everybody thank you for the help.

~/.dosboxrc doesn't exist.

And i have made one mistake.
I get this message already if a want to start dosbox.
and then i get the linux prompt so i can't make a config file.

Tamara# dosbox 
can't create the mcop directory.

Tamara#

I work now with xfce4.

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Dec 29, 2008)

roelof said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> One question.
> Where do I put this config file.
> ...



You can put that file wherever you want mate, you will just start dosbox like that:
[cmd=]% dosbox -c /path/to/some_game.conf[/cmd]

The most important are these lines in config wile:

```
[autoexec]
@echo off
mount C ~/.dosbox
C:
cd swos
swos.exe
```

Because these command will be executed to start your game, it that example dir ~/.dosbox is mounted as C drive, so your games will have to be in ~/.dosbox dir.

If you want to start a game manually, you just start doxbox:
[cmd=]% dosbox[/cmd]

and then manually mouny some dir with games and start them manually.


----------



## roelof (Dec 29, 2008)

oke,

That's clear.
But as i write in a earlier post. Dosbox will not start.

Roelof


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 29, 2008)

Can you copy&paste the complete error message?


----------



## roelof (Dec 29, 2008)

oke, 

Here it comes :
DOSBox version 0.72
Copyright 2002-2007 DOSBox Team, published under GNU GPL.
---
Creating link /root/.kde/socket-tamara.hnglo1.ov.home.nl.
can't create mcop directory

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Dec 29, 2008)

Do not run x11 or dosbox as root, create common account.


----------



## roelof (Dec 29, 2008)

hoi, 

I created a user named roelof but the same error message appears.

See this screen shot :

$ dosbox
DOSBox version 0.72
Copyright 2002-2007 DOSBox Team, published under GNU GPL.
---
Creating link /home/roelof/.kde/socket-tamara.hnglo1.ov.home.nl.
can't create mcop directory
$ 

Roelof


----------



## lme@ (Dec 30, 2008)

try

mkdir -p $HOME/.kde/socket-`hostname`


----------



## roelof (Dec 30, 2008)

Oke, 

That's work.
If i do :

mount /cdrom
dosbox
in dosbox : mount d: /cdrom 
and then browse to the game it works.

Can i do this in a sort of batch file so my wife can do it without typing commands ?

Roelof


Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Dec 30, 2008)

I already told you that twice but, what the hell:

```
[autoexec]
@echo off
mount C ~/.dosbox
C:
cd swos
swos.exe
```


----------



## roelof (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry that's not what i ment.
What i mean is making a batch file which contains the mount /cdrom en after that the dosbox command.

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Dec 30, 2008)

roelof said:
			
		

> Sorry that's not what i ment.
> What i mean is making a batch file which contains the mount /cdrom en after that the dosbox command.
> 
> Roelof



You put that into the *[autoexec]* section of dosbox *game.conf* file ....=


----------



## roelof (Dec 31, 2008)

hello,

That doesn't work.

I have put this : 

@echo offf
mount /cdrom
mount d: /cdrom
cd /puzzle/brix
brix1.exe

And nothing happen.

Roelof


----------



## richardpl (Dec 31, 2008)

roelof said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> That doesn't work.
> 
> ...



You can not mix freebsd commands and dosbox commands.
*mount /cdrom* is obviously freebsd command.
(Also it works by default only for root)

If you want user friendly way to play dos games from cdrom
you need first to enable hald, so that you dont need
to mount cdrom and instead just start dosbox with
custom conf (look in manual).


----------



## roelof (Jan 1, 2009)

Hoi Richard, 

I enabled hald by putting "hald-enable = "yes" in the rc.conf file.

But when i do then dosbox and then mount d: /cdrom no files are being found.

What went wrong here ?

Roelof


----------



## roelof (Jan 1, 2009)

hello, 

Problem solved.
I had to type hald_enable instead of hald-enable.

Roelof


----------

